# Smoked potatoe onion and bacon soup



## smokinchops (Aug 24, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience smoking potatoes and onions for soup? I'm thinking, take a foil tray poke holes in the sides, dice onion, potatoe and bacon  throw it all in and let er go for 2-3 hours?

Any help is greatly appreciated !!


----------



## smokinchops (Aug 24, 2015)

So I gave it a go on my own and it turned ou delicious! 

Here's the recipe I used.

Potato  bacon onion soup 

3lbs potatoes 
2 large Spanish onions 
1lb bacon 
500 ml cream
2L chix stock
2L veg stock 
1 clove garlic (not from China they grow it in sewage)
Half a large brick of old/extra old white cheddar. 
1 bunch green onions 

To taste 
Cumin 
Savoury 
Dried or fresh Chives
Mustard powder 
Salt and pepper 

In a pan with holes in it (I used a foil Turkey pan, with holes poked in sides, not bottom to save juice) dice potatoes and onions toss in olive oil, salt and pepper (1inch x 1 inch roughly) wrap 3/4 of Bacon in tin foil poke holes in foil place on top of onions and potatoes, place 1/4 of bacon directly on top of potato and onions cover with foil smoke  for 3-4 hours.

Place whole garlic clove on smoker rack as well.

After 3 hours start to sautée 1/2 of diced green onions and garlic, in olive oil. Add stock and cream, spices to taste. 

After 4 hours remove pan from smoker add potato and onion to pot. Use emulsion blender (or whatever you have) to blend until almost smooth. Crisp wrapped bacon in frying pan. Add bacon, dried chives and rest of dice green onion let simmer until delicious. (roughly 4 hours)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds tasty. Smoked veggies are great to add into all
Kinds of stocks. Save your smoked poultry carcasses to make smokey chicken stock. Smoked Rib bones, pork butt bones make great pork stock. Beef soup bones smoked are great too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2015)

That does sound good...I might have to replace some of that stock with Amber Lager though...JJ


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 25, 2015)

One of my favorites is barley veggie soup made with pulled pork and pan drippings.  But o love potato soup (especially at Outback), so ill have to try this!  

Amber lager, you say... I can see that in the barley soup, but not sure about potato soup.  Will have to ponder that a bit :biggrin:


----------

